# At last we meet...



## Much Malarkey Man (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, everybody,

I'm Andy. Like everybody here, I suppose, I'm a wannabe writer. A long time ago I had a novel published. I have almost no idea how this came to pass, but it was almost universally panned! It was very badly written and I had to come to terms with not being very good at this writing lark. Twenty years on and I've started writing again. Trying to come to terms with my overuse of the comma, tendency to cliche, lack of natural talent at turning a phrase. I believe that one of the ways to become better is to learn how to critique, so that's what I'm here for. I've tried doing it before, but I am more motivated (today) so I'll try to give it a go!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, good sir!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome. Writing is a pretty tough gig. Glad to see you're up for Round 2.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome back to the craft, and congratulations on the publishing! Something many of us aspire to, no doubt!

Welcome to the writing forums!


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forums.  There are many people here who hunger for critique.  Make your rounds and post some of your own. I am excited to see what you have to offer. Again welcome to the forums, I hope to be seeing ya!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Much Malarkey Man, gosh love that name! Love malarkey O you must too. Your first post title sounds romantic, like that too. I'm glad you are writing again, I did the same. I've been told I want the reader to pause much more than is necessary too . . . ha! hoping they will savor. You will find many who have a knack for critique here and you will learn much. Welcome Andy, I'm Pandi.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome Andy. I hope you stay, you'd be surprised by the amount of people who join, introduce themselves and then vanish in to  the night for eternity. Beginning to think it has something to do with my traditional naked selfie I private message all new members. Nah, can't be that.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome, Andy. You're quite right that learning to critique helps your own writing. The reason is simple: learning to spot errors and such in other people's work helps you spot the same or similar errors in your own. Glad to have you here, and if you need help with anything you can pm me anytime.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I actually came here for the same reason. Critiquing is not my strong point, but being exposed to other people's works is very helpful. I hope to see you around.


----------



## 84Buckeye (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome Andy. I'm new as well. Looking forward to reading some of your work.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

You certainly seem to have a great attitude. Critiques really are part of being a good writer, especially when you don't feel inspired to write something yourself.:distress: Personally I enjoy it as much as anything.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome!

Critiques are always welcome around here. I should also add that finishing a novel, even a bad novel, is hard. I admire anyone with that level of commitment. Plus, the only way to get good at something is to be willing to be really bad at it for a bit first. You are well ahead of most of us, I would wager. I a glad you joined us.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Much Malarkey Man, love the name.   Congrats on getting a novel published, that's a pretty big deal.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

There are no wannabe writers, only writers, or those who do not write.

Welcome to WF!


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 23, 2014)

Andy welcome to the forum, I have never been able to write, only tell the story. I came here with the idea that I would learn how to write and become better at the craft.  I have had tremendous help from members here, with my lack of skills.  I have been overwhelmed with the time and energy that my fellow members have given towards the effort.  Feel free to look at any of my work and offer help. Just remember that I often need an explanation of why something is done or not done.  If you have the ability to critique, my hat is off to you..Bob


----------

